# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Nefteyugansk

## mefserPola

I want to have E-pals friends from Nefteyugansk city.

----------


## Gerty

> I want to have E-pals friends from Nefteyugansk city.

 Try the city forum:  http://offtop.ru/eugansk/

----------

